# screensaver problem



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi,
I just replaced my K1's screensavers with my own photos (first time I've done it). The whole procedure went fine, except that some of the photos show up sideways on the screen. Most of the shots came out right side up, and I can't figure out what's different about the ones that rotated. I had not turned them during preparation. I deliberately chose vertical photos or cropped them to be vertical, to fit the K screen. Is there any way to get them to show up right side up?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

That must have come as a surprise....  

Are the ones that went landscape 600x800 as they ought to be?


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

All I know is that they have to be set at 600x800.

You cannot rotate them on the Kindle.  I think you just have to delete them off the Kindle....correct the issue on your photo editing software and then redownload to Kindle.

(800x600 won't work, by the way)


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

OK, I'll try that, thanks. As soon as I figure out how! I think most of the ones that turned had been cropped, so maybe that's where the problem started.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Cherie, I just deleted a screensaver this afternoon for the first time.  If you are running Windows XP, you have to set your folders to show hidden files and you also have to UNcheck the thing that says something about "Do not show folders for system files"  otherwise, you can't follow Leslie's FAQ to remove custom screensavers.  PM me if you have any problems or questions.  I would be happy to help and also get you the exact wording (whcih I do not have here)


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

OK, I tried to re-size them but can't figure out how to do it. I found the info on their size, but it's not something I can change. Then I checked the sizes of the photos that transferred fine. NONE of them are 600x800, so I'm not convinced that's necessary.

Isn't the # pixels a property of the photo that is set at the time you take the photo? How can it be changed after the pic is already taken?

KindleKay, thanks for the tip on how to remove a custom screensaver. I think when (if) I get these shots fixed, I'll just replace the whole folder. That'll probably be simpler than doing a bunch individually.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

When you resize your pic in the software, you want to choose pixels and 600X800  It can be done in the software

Can you post what you have and I will give it a shot in my software?


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

KindleKay said:


> When you resize your pic in the software, you want to choose pixels and 600X800 It can be done in the software
> 
> Can you post what you have and I will give it a shot in my software?


I don't think my software (Preview, on a MacBook) gave me the option to choose pixels. It tells me what they are, but it's not changeable. I'm probably not looking in the right place.

That's a very generous offer, thank you! But I don't have an account at photobucket or any of those places, so can't post a photo.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Cherie said:


> I don't think my software (Preview, on a MacBook) gave me the option to choose pixels. It tells me what they are, but it's not changeable. I'm probably not looking in the right place.
> 
> That's a very generous offer, thank you! But I don't have an account at photobucket or any of those places, so can't post a photo.


You are welcome to email them to me and I'll see if I can fix them.


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

I think I found it! They have to be moved into iPhoto and then there's a way to specify the pixels. I still don't get why all the instructions say the screensavers must be 600x800, since none of mine are and most of them look just fine. Maybe 600x800 is the max definition on the K screen, so any better resolution than that won't show up. But it certainly causes no problem. 

It remains to be seen whether this solves the rotation problem. Doesn't seem like it would have anything to do with that.

Thanks, Kathy, let me fiddle with them a while longer and see how it goes.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Cherie, photobucket is free and simple to use, cause once you figure all this out, I sure would be curious to see your screensavers!!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah, it is simple. I even figured it out, so almost anyone else should be able to do so.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I would love to see them as well. The 600x800 is also the orientation. It works like a document. If you have it at 8 1/2 X 11 it is portrait and if you have it 11 X 8 1/2 it is landscape.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Have a look at ImageWell, which only runs $19.95 and has a free 7-day trial version. I've just downloaded the trial version to check it out.... It's easy to use and has some very nice features, like watermarking and framing....


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! Setting them at 600x800 did the trick! A couple of pictures didn't want to show up as screensavers (different ones than I had trouble with before) and I don't know what's up with that. But most of them went just fine.

I'll take a look at photobucket and try to show you my pics. Some were from here--a couple of neat screensavers posted by other KB members--and most of the others are my dogs and pictures I took of trees, flowers, and glass art in Tacoma.

Anyway, thanks again!


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

Well, the photos that originally rotated have rotated again. They show up on the Kindle screen on their side. This is even after I had taken them back back to the editing software and made them all 600x800 etc. I've scoured the web for info and all the sites have copied the same basic instructions. Nobody mentions what makes a photo turn or how to prevent it. It's hard to believe the problem hasn't happened to anyone else. Anyone out there know what's going on?


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Did you delete the original screensavers that rotated?  If not, then they are cycling through.  I made the mistake of adding the same picture twice and didnt know it.  It just showed up twice as much as the others....


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm really hoping the K3 is a bit more flexible, so stuff like custom screensavers and such can be put in with ease.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I forgot to make the screensavers I made full page and had to redo. I didn't realize that I would need to go to the root file and delete them, so I had duplicates. There are instruction somewhere on the board on how to delete custom screensavers and then redo them.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I know how to delete off of K1....but not K2


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I have K1. I think in the tread *K2 Custom Screensaver Link * in the Tips forum has the instructions.


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't have the original screensavers showing up. That is not the problem. The problem is that a few--not all, just a few--of my custom screensavers are turning on their side. They have been sized to fit the full screen. When I flip through the screensaver "book" using the Next Page button, they show up fine, full screen and right side up. But when they appear as screensavers (after I put the K to sleep), they are rotated sideways. None of the instructions I have seen on about 8 sites say anything about the images rotating or how to prevent that. I appreciate the time you're taking to post, but everyone here keeps bringing up other problems, which I am not having. No one is addressing the problem I DO have. Has nobody else ever had a screensaver image turn sidewise on them?


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I understand your frustration, Cherie....really, I do.  When crazy stuff happens to me I get obsessed with it as well.  OK- so if you have already deleted your originals from Kindle, then I would suggest going into Kindle via USB port and go to the root folder and delete the entire screen_saver folder (this is if you have K1.....if you have K2, I am not so sure, but check the FAQ)

This way, you can start over, completely from scratch.  That is what I do.  I have even been known to create a new folder in my computer and recheck all images for accuracy then resave them to the new folder to avoid confusion.  (Then once my problem is solved, I delete the original folder)

Just a suggestion.  I have never heard of this happening before unless the person has the image saved as 800x600, which I realize you do not.

Good luck.  I hope you figure it out...


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

KindleKay said:


> I understand your frustration, Cherie....really, I do. When crazy stuff happens to me I get obsessed with it as well. OK- so if you have already deleted your originals from Kindle, then I would suggest going into Kindle via USB port and go to the root folder and delete the entire screen_saver folder
> 
> Good luck. I hope you figure it out...


Thanks, Kay. I did that already (ditch the whole original folder). Also checked that the 600 was in the right box when sizing the photos. As I said, most of the pictures came out fine, oriented right and everything. So there is something peculiar about those few images. They are all my own photos, from the same camera that shot most of the other images as well. So something funky is going on with those pix in particular. I just have no idea what it is, or where to look.

Could it be a Mac thing? Most of the folks here seem to use PCs.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

If you are still having issues, perhaps take up on Kathy's offer and e-mail them to her. It might work?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Happy to help.


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you, Kathy! I'm not ready to give up yet.   This *should* be easy enough for me to do it myself. I can't go asking someone else to do it every time I want to change screensavers! I'm going to dink around with it a while longer and then if it still won't work, I may send you those few images that are giving me problems.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

You do realize that you have to delete both the picture folder you created and the original screensaver in the System files as well to get back to ground 1? The system folder is a hidden file which you need to unhide. Once both are deleted you can start from scratch.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Great point, Kathy!  Thanks for the diagrams!!!  

I could have used them yesterday!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

When you unhide the folders there are 2 different options for hidden files in Windows XP.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah, Kathy....DEF could have used the second diagram YESTERDAY!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I had a hard time finding the hidden file the first time I did it and all because of the Hide protected operating system files option. All of the instruction I found didn't mention it or I didn't notice it.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Me, either.....I PM Leslie and she didn't have a straight answer either....and that is LESLIE who wrote the FAQ!!!


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

I think I did all that, although on the mac it looks very different. I'll go back and check again to be sure. But if the old one is still there, why would that make just a few of my new ones rotate? It seems there would be a more global effect, like not letting any of the new ones show, or interfering with all of them somehow. Anyway, I'll check. Thanks.


----------

